# "Chittim Ranch" Chelsey finally got her monster buck !!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*My daughter Chelsey nailed this one this evening and we are making the contest run in the morning. Chittim Ranch Low Fence Buck 8 year old 175+ 13pt with 6" bases............ We hunted a part of the ranch this evening that we havn't hunted all season and out he came with a doe running her wide open it took her almost an hour to get him in to range and she nailed him at 150 yards... I WAS SHAKING ALOT MORE THAN SHE WAS LOL..... HERE ARE A FEW PICS ILL POST SOME MORE LATER... CAPT. AHAB*


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW what a deer...congratz!!!


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

one big buck.....


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

Outstanding! beautiful Buck.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*way to go Chelsey....*


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats! very nice.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

like the others have said...what a beautiful buck...one can only dream about


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

whoa! awesome!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats, great buck!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice buck


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh God ... that's just beautiful ... ! Congrats to you both ...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

holy moly!! congrats!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh Wow! That is awesome. Congrats to her!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Wow! Amazing deer!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

IN THIS HEAT??? I Call BS. No way you can kill a deer like that chasing a doe unless it's below freezing. Your Lying.









That's a Fine Buck BR. Tell you daughter Congrats.
They were still pushing them does around when I crawled down about 45 minutes ago. I hope you gave her a big Ole hug or two.:cheers:


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow....Congrats to the kiddo and you.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Whatta HOSS!! Congrats to both!!!


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

so three family members, and roughly 560" of bone. kind of season that you'll talk about the rest of your lives. congrats on an unbelievable year. whens it gonna be your turn to pull the trigger?


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damm Nice deer!


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice Buck


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Awesome buck, congrats on taking a fine trophy!


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Great deer. We all need to take more kids hunting.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great buck!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Great buck*

Congrats.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dayam,dats 1 happy gal. Great job.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done...Really nice buck


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally awesome specimen! Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like your dad and daughter have had a great season! Just curious, how are the other lease members doing?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> Awesome! Looks like your dad and daughter have had a great season! Just curious, how are the other lease members doing?


Having the best season ever !!!!! It is nice having guys on the ranch on the same page for a change...... We are watching some realy good deer and still hunting hard...... Lots of broken horns... and the rut is in full swing. Mike had a shot at a realy nice buck with a drop at his stand but the buck busted his brow tines and gets a free ride for the year. We have taken some nice bucks Mikes boy shot a realy nice deer the other day, Terry shot a 185 14pt , Monica took a 175 14 pt ,Carry killed a 159 9 pt, anyway, Im still looking too.... I think everyone has had a great year so far and still alittle time left...... We have 8 deer leading in contest right now for the season. Capt. Ahab............


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> *My daughter Chelsey nailed this one this evening and we are making the contest run in the morning. Chittim Ranch Low Fence Buck 8 year old 175+ 13pt with 6" bases............ We hunted a part of the ranch this evening that we havn't hunted all season and out he came with a doe running her wide open it took her almost an hour to get him in to range and she nailed him at 150 yards... I WAS SHAKING ALOT MORE THAN SHE WAS LOL..... HERE ARE A FEW PICS ILL POST SOME MORE LATER... CAPT. AHAB*


Excellent kill shot on a great low fence buck!! Congrats chica

Captshayne.com


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Great Deer!! Congrats. to her!!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

WOW JUST WOW!!!!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great Buck, congratulations on the great harvest


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

The best part is hunting with your daughter. Nice job dad. Proud for you and her. Hope we get to meet someday and Happy Holidays


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Great buck Chelsey! Good job on putting her on a nice one Brett. Some really nice deer have come off of the ranch this year for sure!


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*X2*



bigtek said:


> whoa! awesome!!!


That is a dream buck!!!! congats!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Crazyfish07 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice buck congrats.


----------

